# Underground Shelter, Near Inverness Airport



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Before it became a civillian airport in 1947 Inverness Airport used by the Royal Air Force during World War II and was Known as RAF Dalcross,

A few years back i was shown this bunker by a friend, it was situated underground about a mile away from where the main terminal now stands overgrown and forgotten, all that is visible above ground level is the prefab slab which is the roof a pill box , but below the surface is a red brick building divided intoan entrance corridor, 4 rooms plus a toilet and is about the size of a small flat or house with a stairway leading to a small escape hatch and pillbox

Not much is left inside apart from rusty electrical fittings but the brickwork is suprisingly solid and dry after 70years in damp ground. 







Above ground.







Entrance
















There was a toilet in here the last time


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, this is wonderful!

Fantastic what secrets a concrete slab can hide!

As you say, the condition of the complex is surprisingly good for how long it's been there!

Tieljo


----------



## foz101 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice find, very interesting.


----------



## zimbob (Jun 2, 2009)

That's a nice find 

Is it still there?


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

zimbob said:


> That's a nice find
> 
> Is it still there?



Yeah mate its still there i was just down there last night and took the photos,

Be careful if your planning it though theres couple of pits near this with the covers off them and the grass is really long so they are difficult to see, i nearly fell down one of them last time,definately not one for the dark!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations. You have found Dalcross Battle HQ by the looks of things. How jealous am I? 

I've been meaning to get on up for a look, but I had no idea the battle HQ was still there.

More info here.


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Congratulations. You have found Dalcross Battle HQ by the looks of things. How jealous am I?
> 
> I've been meaning to get on up for a look, but I had no idea the battle HQ was still there.
> 
> More info here.




I was supprised it was still there especially after all the civil works thats been done down that way over the last few years down in that area, new roads, runways etc, do you have any info on it at all?


----------



## woody65 (Jun 3, 2009)

i was in ardersier yesterday as my folks live their


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, I love these things. 
I once flew out of Inverness airport and over Loch Ness back in air cadets, love the place.


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice find! Looks in great nick really considering it's age etc.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a very nice find and in such good condition, too...a lot of them are usually flooded!
I have not yet found a BattleHQ, let alone been in one, but am I jealous? No, not at all! 
Good stuff, Street.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Brilliant find! Nice to see some of the electrical bits & bobs still there


----------

